# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJTAG V2.50 Merry Christmass With MIX Brands Updates ;)

## mohamed73

*GPGJTAG V2.50 Merry Christmass With MIX Brands Updates*   *  [ GPGJTAG  V2.50 ] * GPGindustries wish you all a merry christmas and happy New year 2014. 
Its last updates of 2013 and we surprise for you ... 
lets go !    Whats new ?  Added support for these models:**  *Xiaomi M1**Huawei U8220**Huawei C8813D* *Samsung SC-04E**HTC T329D**HTC Butterfly**Lenovo S686**LA-I ISP**Pantech A850L NEW**Pantech A860K* *Pantech A860L**Pantech A870L**Asus A68**Asus A80**Nokia 1020*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR, 
BEHBOODI

----------

